# Beasts of the East



## Swampbuckster (Nov 28, 2010)

Did a little exploring today. First river was way too low and slow for my liking so buzzed north a bit and settled on a favorite. Setup two plug rods while I fished a bead and bobber on the center pin. Left my coho spawn at home on accident and so I was forced to fish beads. I’m more of a spawn guy and even though I’ve caught fish on beads, just wasn’t completely confident in them. Well today changed my train of thought around! One darker male and a chrome hen came on the bead. Good Ol Boy 3.0 took a fish. And landed a whale of an Atlantic that smashed a metallic perch 3.0. Water temp was 47 air temp was 38. Going to give it a few days to let things stabilize before trying again. Get some time in the stand with the bow before gun opener.


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

You did well in the stream. Good luck in the field. 


That Atlantic picture really highlights the fact that they are in the same genus as Brown trout.


----------



## TroutFishingBear (Aug 31, 2007)

Damn nice job swamp


----------



## nighttime (Nov 25, 2007)

Dude just gets er done! Nice fish!


----------



## whistler (Apr 12, 2012)

you smacked em


----------



## Erik (Jan 17, 2000)

I'm liking what I'm seeing!
I'm hoping to make it up there tomorrow morning. My truck started messing up last night on my way home from the Sag. I'm hoping its just plugs and wires. Started mis firing right at a certain rpm/torque range. Like 1700 rpms in 6th gear. If I kick it down and get the rpms up it would go away. 
Its direct injection so I'm hoping its not the injectors.


----------



## B.Jarvinen (Jul 12, 2014)

I’m thinking about floating a bead - just a bead - off a beach soon. Had an interesting day on a Superior beach the other day, will post pics soon.


----------



## Erik (Jan 17, 2000)

Well guys, its all up to you. I'm officially stuck home. Have to fix my truck. Turned out the transmission is the problem. No oil pressure. Wont even move this morning. Angels watching out for me last night. Wonder I made it home. 
As papa liver would say, FACK!!!!!!

Guess I'll watch the Lions get beat up this afternoon. See about getting my trans out in the morning. Man I am bummed!


----------



## nighttime (Nov 25, 2007)

I got tired of low clear water and poor southeast fishing, so pulled the plug last minute in search of northeast beasts today. Definitely feels like steelhead season. Water was still low and clear but found some fish to play with. Solo but accompanied by bonus peace and solitude with a few snow flakes.
17# suffix main line, 10# leader, 10mil egg yolk did the damage
Love this time of year!!


----------



## Grinnell (Nov 20, 2019)

Next level stuff there brother. That’s a sweet combo and gorgeous fish.


----------



## Bob Hunter (Jan 19, 2016)

nighttime said:


> I got tired of low clear water and poor southeast fishing, so pulled the plug last minute in search of northeast beasts today. Definitely feels like steelhead season. Water was still low and clear but found some fish to play with. Solo but accompanied by bonus peace and solitude with a few snow flakes.
> 17# suffix main line, 10# leader, 10mil egg yolk did the damage
> Love this time of year!!
> View attachment 866357
> View attachment 866358


That bead is a classic!


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

Well, the Ausable should be fairly full of feisty fall-run Steelhead, right now. Flow is horrible @ 853 cfs. It popped up a couple weeks ago, then dropped right back down, and has slowly dropped more since. It has cooled down to 41* quickly, as well. Should be full of Steelhead..........

A buddy and I fished the lowest part of the river a couple Sundays ago. We (he) went 2/2 on Skippers, and I lost one. No adults hooked. It was cold, and blowing pretty good that day. Hoping to get back out in the not-too-distant future, but I might have to broaden my range a bit.


----------

